# Office vase



## UllavL (7 Jan 2015)

Back at work and so glad that my collegues haven't managed to overfeed/kill my fishes while I were away. Thought I share a picture. 
No technique, except a spotlight not intended to be aquarium lightning. 

8 rasbora birgittae lives there together with some snails. Thinks it's about 13 l. Took a while to get balanced but know I kind of like it. Makes the day a bit less stressful 
http://imageshack.com/a/img540/2387/85eOgx.jpg


----------



## X3NiTH (7 Jan 2015)

Nice!

Is this an IKEA vase? I was staring at something similar at the weekend and thinking they had good potential, the monster floor standing one really caught my eye, but as usual nowhere to put it. Ended up with a couple of the small cubes vases instead. Nice bushy growth!


----------



## UllavL (7 Jan 2015)

Not Ikea, but similar. I have also had smaller ones (maybe 8 l) with cherry shrimps. Works great.


----------



## allan angus (7 Jan 2015)

nice


----------



## Martin in Holland (8 Jan 2015)

this is looking great, always nice to see some green at work. BTW is that 'Monte Carlo' growing in there?


----------



## UllavL (8 Jan 2015)

It's Micranthemum umbrosum, is it also called Monte Carlo or is that another Micranthemum?


----------



## Vinkenoog1977 (8 Jan 2015)

Looks great! And I'm pretty sure this is Monte Carlo, Umbrosum has larger leaves and grows more upward than in a carpet manner.


----------



## UllavL (8 Jan 2015)

Hmm, had it in several tanks. It normaly grows upwards to a height of about 15-20 cm. But I think it maybe would grow as a carpet in a high tech tank


----------



## Jose (8 Jan 2015)

Mmmm Im in love with it mate. Possibly its cause of the plant.


----------



## nayr88 (8 Jan 2015)

Really nice 
Did you use soils from garden or a particular brand?


----------



## UllavL (8 Jan 2015)

I used some kind of shrimp soil, don't really remember which 


Skickas från min iPad via Tapatalk


----------



## BexM (8 Jan 2015)

That looks great. What a nice thing to have in the office! I would never get any work done for watching the fish.

I had a cylinder vase set up a while ago for shrimp but we needed the spare room so I had to take it down :'(


----------



## faizal (13 Jan 2015)

wow,..non co2,...and so lushy,...Its looking great mate.


----------



## Tim Harrison (13 Jan 2015)

Like it...very nice


----------



## UllavL (23 Jan 2015)

Probably a stupid question but every afternoon my plants starts to pearl. Thought they only did that with CO2 (and of course the bubbles after a waterchange). But in a low tech? Can anyone enlighten me?
http://imageshack.com/a/img538/393/YiVG7N.jpg


----------

